# No Weekly Thread Yet!?



## LeannePip (12 October 2017)

Where's MP!?

We have an event this weekend!  Seems like ages since we've had a run as Bricky was cancelled and Blenheim EC wasn't a 'proper' run - So we are at Bovington for our final BE run (penultimate run) this year, starting with a nice 2pm dressage <3

Other than that i have a second viewing on my other horse on Saturday and that's about it!

What about you?


----------



## HufflyPuffly (12 October 2017)

Good luck at Bovington and the horse viewing!

Nothing for me, I have been boring for ages now :lol:, but I'm off on my holibobs so the horses are having a mini-break .


----------



## milliepops (12 October 2017)

Lol
Busy!  It's OH's birthday and we're going away for a couple of days. Had to squish all my horsey commitments into  4 days instead of 7 :eek3: and sort the ponies out so someone else can look after them. 

Consequently.... no horse related plans!  Lie ins, cocktails, general pottering about.  Have fun everyone who is out and about ​


----------



## Lindylouanne (12 October 2017)

Saturday I am either collecting newly broken pony for friend, taking Bailey jumping or just taking Bailey for a good old leg stretch over the fields. Sunday will be usual hack out with DP who has been a star since we moved yards.


----------



## McFluff (12 October 2017)

Haha wondered what had happened to this thread! 
Quiet one for me - beach ride on Saturday and lesson on Sunday. 
Good luck to those out and about.


----------



## DirectorFury (12 October 2017)

Out for lunch Saturday with some uni friends who went and got real jobs after graduation and then clipping Mol and her hacking mate in the afternoon.
Hacking Sunday, exact route will depend on her behaviour! Might go and have a lie across Mads to see how she reacts after being off since end of Jan.


----------



## Micropony (12 October 2017)

Dressage comp on Saturday for us. Having had a break from competing over the summer (competition gear in hot weather is my idea of hell) it's time for us to get back out there and get our dancing shoes on! Sunday will just be a short plod around the roads.


----------



## nikicb (12 October 2017)

Quiet for us after a manic weekend last week (Arab BD champs Sat in Solihull, and MyQuest finals at Welly on Sunday).  Arena stewarding at local BD competition for much of Saturday and teaching my pony's sharer how to clip Sunday.  Will probably squeeze in a ST session and a ride at some point, but aiming to keep things a bit low key for the next couple of weeks.  Good luck to all those out and about.  xx


----------



## silv (12 October 2017)

Busy weekend for us.  Taking my coloured mare to a showing show tomorrow, inhand coloured in the morning then riding horse in the afternoon. 

 Sunday I am taking my palomino on a 17km competitive trail ride which he always enjoys.


----------



## DabDab (13 October 2017)

Good luck LP - for event and viewing.
Hope the dancing shoes are sparkling after some downtime micro
Busy busy silv, sounds like a good weekend though  

As others, I've not got much going on, next week is fairly horse-centric though with vaccinations and hopefully starting to get Arty's hernia sorted out (which puts backing her on the near horizon at last) on Monday, and then a saddler visit on Thursday to hopefully find a new dressage saddle (hopefully get something to suit me as well as the horse this time ) 

Have a lovely weekend all who are having a relaxing one


----------



## Wheels (13 October 2017)

Not much for me - gonna start bringing in at night soon so stables and yard will get a tidy up and beds put down, need to get my winter haylage ordered and part delivered but not much else 

Good luck to anyone competing or training


----------



## Embo (13 October 2017)

Holidays & mini breaks sound very nice indeed... even though I got back from holiday a couple of weeks ago, it already feels like it didn't actually happen! I'd love to go away again, I'm exhausted 

Had a great week so far (in horsey terms). Had a jump lesson on Tuesday which saw up popping 90cm! Which for me is positively ginormous! I should probably mention that it was at the end of a grid, so I know it doesn't _really_ count... but I'm still really chuffed 

Usual dressage lesson on Wednesday which was hard work. Last week we were doing baby half-pass and it felt easy, this week just trying to canter properly  funny how different they can be day to day! Followed by long-reining around the yard yesterday, kept it nice and loose with no pressure, just practising stop-and-go with me behind to try and get him a bit braver. He will be off for his usual Friday hack today.

The rest of the weekend is being dedicated to clipping! He's so grubby and will need a bath first so I will be back and forth to the yard making sure he's clean and dry before I can start.

Might be going XC schooling Sunday, not sure yet.

Best of luck to all competing and hope everyone else has loads of fun, too! Those on holiday, enjoy yourselves, I'm not jealous at all


----------



## Lanky Loll (13 October 2017)

Feel like I should be going somewhere after some positive training last week but strugglign to find something.
Good luck to all who are out and about


----------



## scats (13 October 2017)

No major plans aside from clipping the Diva, who now resembles a yak.  She's still removing her muzzle daily, despite some clever modifications.  I'm honestly at a loss.

The Prima Donna is going through a ridiculous phase about hacking alone at the moment, so it means I have to set aside a good hour for a route that should take us 15 mins in walk (off road, on our land).  Apparently stubble fields were great fun, but now she is confined to the paths again, she's decided to take exception to the whole experience.  Daft bat.  So I will be mostly reversing, bucking and napping this weekend.  She always completes her route, even if we both return looking a bit frazzled!


----------



## ihatework (13 October 2017)

I actually had a dressage lesson this morning. First one in 2 years. Will probably spend the weekend recovering and trying to locate my core muscles which appear to have been mislaid


----------



## hopscotch bandit (13 October 2017)

Just a couple of nice hacks this weekend if I have time to squeeze them in. Weather in our parts set to reach highs of 25C.Turning horse around this weekend so no early morning riding at the weekends until she's in a regular pattern.


----------



## muddy_grey (13 October 2017)

I haven't been out for ages and have spent the last year battling confidence and leg problems (me).  Sunday we are off to UA SJ which is a bit scary.  Just going to pop the 70-80 and 80-90 and the aim is calm and sensible.  She shouldn't really have any down at that height, but I will be sloooowwww so doubt we will get any frillies.
Also have our second quadrille practice tonight. Someone on our yard came up with this crazy idea and the first go went pretty well, though 6 horses in a 20x40 seems like a squeeze.


----------



## SKW (13 October 2017)

my new horse arrived on Tuesday, so I'm busy getting him sorted out with kit etc!!


----------



## JFTDWS (13 October 2017)

I don't want to jinx it... :eek3:


----------



## Fiona (13 October 2017)

I had a great RC flatwork lesson on Tuesday with a new (to me) trainer who spotted lots of faults (me rather than horse  )

Tomorrow we are either going to a low key WH show or riding with friends, and hacking on Sunday.

I need to clip too   Ponies are growing out their bib clips to need to take more off.....

Fiona


----------



## Ambers Echo (13 October 2017)

My daughter is entered into a team ODE on Sunday so she had a jumping lesson tonight and her pony can have a rest day tomorrow.

I'm hacking my horse out tomorrow. Our first time on roads but I think she will be ok. I'm going with rock solid baby sitters and she's pretty sensible anyway. But I'm still a bit nervous....


----------



## Micropony (14 October 2017)

Well we managed a respectable 66% in our little prelim test, in spite of going the wrong way at one point! Not amazing by most people's standards I know, but neither of us have done much competing so there is a slight tendency for my riding to go to pot, so I am very pleased with our morning's work. That's one of our Area Festival qualifying scores in the bag, so onwards and upwards!

How is everyone else's weekend going?


----------



## SEL (15 October 2017)

I took my mare to a pole work clinic. Might not sound like much but it was her first trip away from home and I was very worried about how she'd be with strange horses. Eyes on stalks to start with, but behaved like an angel

It did prove that neither of us are very fit though! Pony has an excuse as she's spent most of this year off games, but I was red in the face and can feel my leg muscles this morning. One of us needs to do more trotting and I don't think it's the one with 4 legs!!


----------



## Micropony (15 October 2017)

SEL said:



			I took my mare to a pole work clinic. Might not sound like much but it was her first trip away from home and I was very worried about how she'd be with strange horses. Eyes on stalks to start with, but behaved like an angel

It did prove that neither of us are very fit though! Pony has an excuse as she's spent most of this year off games, but I was red in the face and can feel my leg muscles this morning. One of us needs to do more trotting and I don't think it's the one with 4 legs!!
		
Click to expand...

Ooh that sounds like a success! My perfectly behaved gentleman did a passable impersonation of an idiot when I took him out to a pole clinic - not dangerous, just overexcited and embarrassing! You're right to be proud of her behaviour. You're not a million miles from me, do you mind me asking where you went and whether you'd recommend?


----------



## DirectorFury (15 October 2017)

Clipped Mols hacking buddy without issue (if a bit stripy due to my dodgy clipping skills!) and then tried to do her. She was fine with the clippers apart from up round her ears or on the underside or bottom half of her face - as a result she looks like she's wearing a very furry hat and a beard! Going to try round 2 with OHs human hair clippers later in the week .

Edit: proof


----------



## DabDab (15 October 2017)

Amazing first trip back into the ring Micro - I would be very chuffed with that score if I were you.

Great news on getting her out SEL  sounds very successful, even if you're now banished to trot boot camp for a bit


----------



## SEL (16 October 2017)

Micropony said:



			Ooh that sounds like a success! My perfectly behaved gentleman did a passable impersonation of an idiot when I took him out to a pole clinic - not dangerous, just overexcited and embarrassing! You're right to be proud of her behaviour. You're not a million miles from me, do you mind me asking where you went and whether you'd recommend?
		
Click to expand...

http://www.susiepilbeam.com/

We did one of Susie's clinics (linky above). She was very understanding of my horse's general greenness plus the fact that she has PSSM and has been off work for most of this year. She was less understanding of the completely knackered rider who was puffing like a steam engine and couldn't steer straight!! She does quite a few clinics around the area, but I haven't got my own transport so i'm a bit limited as to where and when. I'm definitely signing up for another one because I think now she's seen us in action she'll know what she's working with at our next outing.

Despite the fact my mare was exhausted afterwards she was absolutely full of herself the following morning. The PSSM means she has to be worked daily so I was planning just a quiet ride and instead I got a pony who was happily showing me how she could bounce off into canter and boing over trotting poles. I think the change of scenery was needed and the arena at Attington is lovely and big. 

Where did you go for yours?


----------



## Micropony (16 October 2017)

Ah thanks for the info SEL. Some of that is about an hour from me so could be do-able. We did our pole clinic at Priory Farm which is Langley/Slough way. It was great fun and good experience for him, but it was a bit 'go here, go there' rather than much focus on the quality of work or my riding, so not sure I will be rushing back. We also ran out of energy a bit, which was a bit embarrassing in a group lesson when I thought we were moderately fit! My excuse is he made a big investment in silliness early on, so ran out of steam earlier than he would have done normally. And it was a scorching hot day. Excuses, excuses!

Sounds like your girl really benefited from your outing!

And thank you DabDab, that's really kind!


----------



## Lanky Loll (16 October 2017)

JFTD said:



			I don't want to jinx it... :eek3:
		
Click to expand...

Hey you can't be that cryptic and then not follow it up!! 
We went and did an arena hire yesterday, and madam stayed level, no leaping about, no bogging off through the shoulder and popped round a 1m - 1.10m track like it wasn't there  still things to work on - she tends to lock on to whatever is in front of her as she comes round the corner which resulted in us giving my dad a near death experience when she locked on to the fence that he was adjusting and wanted to jump it backwards rather than continuing round the turn to the fence we were supposed to be going too  but compared to what she's been like in the past it was a massive improvement


----------



## Ambers Echo (16 October 2017)

Our team ODE was great fun! Daughter did a 36 dressage, clear SJ and 1 stop XC on the balck flagged fence. She could feel him backing off it - it was quite a spooky corner. But he umped it once he had had a look at it. 

Other daughter also took her brand new/green as grass/just off a boat from Ireland 5 yo pony along for some exposure/experience. We had no expectations of her at all - I was expecting just to tie her up outside the box with a haynet all day and let her see and hear everything. But she seemed very chilled so we tacked up. Still chilled so we went to dressage warm up area. Still chilled..... So we did the test and scored a respectable 39. Still chilled so we did the SJ phase for 4 faults. What an angel. We left it at that. She had done more than enough. We have only had her 2 weeks!

Hope pic link works.

https://www.facebook.com/ElandLodge...36174095316/10159336161490316/?type=3&theater


----------



## LeannePip (16 October 2017)

Well as with horses not everything went to plan this weekend; we got our first big fat E and the long walk back to the lorry! 

Started with a FAB dressage for 27.5, she felt a little sharp which is good so i tried not to let her boil over - just really struggled with the center line as it was quite boggy over X so we lost our rhythm but otherwise nice comments and good scores with 5x 8's!  







We've been plagued recently with 4 fault'itis so i really really wanted a clear.  Watching a few go to learn the course, poles were falling here there and everywhere, despite the large surfaced arena, it was quite a tight course.  I knew i had to have hold of her the whole time - not let her get away from me and bowl around at cruising speed; she warmed up well - well up for jumping just a bit strong after the fences but otherwise pretty good!  Went in stuck to the plan and she jumped a fab clear for just 1 time fault.  







Just the XC to go;  She was ace, really confident and jumping completely out of her stride with no interruptions from me, hesitant at the waters but in with a bit of 'vocal encouragement'!  Flying all the way to 16 making it feel so easy . . . until 17, the smallest fence on the course!  A little bullfinch with a drop behind it; our achillies heal.  She's sometimes too smart and has a great deal of self preservation, which on one hand is great because she's quick to get me out of a sticky spot, but on the other, she doesn't like surprises - she likes to know what the deal is!  So it worried her little socks off when she went to take off, and suddenly the landing ground disappeared.  Once something like this has rattled her she panics and doesn't think, so after 2 more failed attempts it was a big fat E and the lonely walk only 2 fences from home!  More home work to do and a reminder that she is still a baby and we are both still learning!







But we got some good pictures so we'll dust ourselves down and move onto the next!


----------



## Ambers Echo (16 October 2017)

Those pictures are lovely. Bad luck, sport is cruel sometimes. You were so close to finishing on an amazing score! Onwards and upwards!!


----------



## milliepops (16 October 2017)

ahh such a shame LP but well done on the rest of it.  Onwards and upwards 

We had a fun couple of days away, now back to the grind. Managed to get Millie out in the field this morning so hoping she's still in her pen after a few days confined to barracks   Off to arena hire tomorrow morning before work as I just can't stand the flipping school at home, and then lesson on Wednesday, I missed my horsey weekend so I've bumped it along by a few days!


----------



## scats (16 October 2017)

I de-fuzzed this one-


----------



## Tiddlypom (16 October 2017)

T is rocking her new set of Scoot hoof boots. I'm transitioning her to barefoot, and I overdid the in hand road work with her initially, resulting in her becoming footsore and thus me having to back off . She has, or at least had when I got her last year, very thin soles so I need to be careful.

I got a boxful of fitting shells to try out:-







Then settled on these:







She seems to like them, and walks out well in them in the field, the arena and on the road. They haven't rubbed or twisted, so they look promising.

She's very woolly now, but seeing as she is still only walking, I'm leaving her unclipped atm. I did clip her heels for hoof boot fitting purposes, though.


----------



## milliepops (18 October 2017)

As it's still ONLY wednesday, adding my weekend-extension activities to this thread  :biggrin3:

Kira's finally out of the hormone doldrums, we popped over to a local arena first thing yesterday to avoid having to ride around SJ debris after the storm and she did a fun exercise with a 5 loop serpentine in canter, sometimes changing to true canter, sometimes changing to counter canter... tricky to wrap your brain around but very effective at stripping the movement into it's constituent parts and getting each bit right, rather than letting her just take over and mangle it   

And then off for a lesson today, really good fun working on her 4 tempis on the wall to help with the straightness, and then half steps into a mega uphill trot 

She looks pretty pleased with herself   Nearly ready for that advanced debut....


----------



## j1ffy (18 October 2017)

I missed this thread last week...because I had a long weekend in Spain   Lots of fun riding on the beach and in the forest, riding OH's 6yo stallion (who feels amazing) and meeting my new addition.

Meet Enchilado Ancla III, aka Chilli! I did a bit of a swapsie for a couple of our other horses in Spain (we seem to have been collecting them, but two are really only hacking horses so more suited to a quieter home rather than me bringing them over). Chilli is a well-bred weanling, two of his brothers are currently with Gonzalo Marques and doing well, so hopefully he'll be my next dressage horse just as Pocholo and Indio are winding down. I'm absolutely besotted! He was a bit shy to begin with but quickly learnt that English ladies are likely to give him scratches and cuddles 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5gUOwM-GYXA


----------



## DabDab (18 October 2017)

Sounds like a fantastic day AE - new critter sounds like a good buy  

Ah LP, what a shame, still, you've got to have something to practice with her, plus sounds like something that will improve as she becomes more experienced brain-wise

Have definitely been there with the overdoing it feet-wise TP. They're all so different it can be really hard to tell until you get a feel for their particular physiology. New boots are looking snazzy though - if you don't mind me asking, what company was it that offered the shell service?

Sounds exciting MP! Kira's fans are eagerly awaiting the advanced debut  

Wow J1ffy, super smart, exciting times.

JFTD - what's the story?


----------



## JFTDWS (18 October 2017)

Kira looks very pleased with herself!  And j1ffy ought to look very pleased with herself too - what an adorable little monster!

DabDab, all being well, I should have more interesting contributions to this weekend's thread...  Just need to get her home safely


----------



## DabDab (18 October 2017)

JFTD said:



			Kira looks very pleased with herself!  And j1ffy ought to look very pleased with herself too - what an adorable little monster!

DabDab, all being well, I should have more interesting contributions to this weekend's thread...  Just need to get her home safely 

Click to expand...


----------



## Tiddlypom (18 October 2017)

DabDab said:



			New boots are looking snazzy though - if you don't mind me asking, what company was it that offered the shell service?
		
Click to expand...

It was Urban Horse. After an initial chat and sending of pics, I trialled Scoot boot shells in sizes 6,7,8 & 9, Cavallo trek regulars in 4&5, and Cavallo trek slims also in 4&5 all for £45, of which £35 is returnable after you send the shells back . Very helpful and friendly service.


----------



## DirectorFury (18 October 2017)

milliepops said:



			She looks pretty pleased with herself   Nearly ready for that advanced debut....  






Click to expand...

Cutest face <3.



JFTD said:



			DabDab, all being well, I should have more interesting contributions to this weekend's thread...  Just need to get her home safely 

Click to expand...

Ooooh, exciting! Good luck .


----------

